# Who makes the "perfect" biscuit?



## alblancher

I've been doing biscuits for over 40 years and can honestly say that I have never made the perfect biscuit.  A perfect biscuit has to be light and fluffy, with a nice brown outer crust and soft white interior that bounces back when depressed with your thumb.  I also think they should have a hint of butter taste but not be overpowering.  This allows you to finish them the way you want!

This morning I found a hint on a site that makes so much sense that I am kicking myself for not having thought of it earlier.  If you freeze your butter you can run it over a grater making it much easier to incorporate into the flour then just cutting the butter into patties or small chunks.

OK so now who makes the perfect breakfast biscuit from scratch and please tell me how you do it.


----------



## big casino

Sausage gravy and bisquits is one of my favorite breakfasts but I use

pillsbury...LOL I get the frozen bisquits, I have failed every time I have tried to make a good buttermilk bisquit, so I hope this thread turns into a good learning experience


----------



## alblancher

I think that is why so few of use make biscuits anymore  the canned ones are pretty good.  Or at least we have become accustomed to them.   All the fast food joints make decent biscuits but I know they use a lot of butter type stuff in them!


----------



## boykjo

Big C was right on with the pilsbury frozen buiscuts in a bag... They are realy good. Dont like the ones in the can...... I prefer bo jangles and hardeees buiscuits for a food chain

Joe


----------



## BGKYSmoker

My grammy did when i was a yonker


----------



## daveomak

_*  If you freeze your butter you can run it over a grater making it much easier to incorporate into the flour then just cutting the butter into patties or small chunks.*_

Al, Great find !!!  I'm gonna try that.... It does make perfect sense, don't it ???   Dave


----------



## BGKYSmoker

There is a biscuit mix at the wallys in NC (where the flour is) that has slices of butter in the mix. I think i got a sack somewhere i will get a pic of.


----------



## shoneyboy

A buddy of mine owns a grab and go type of restaurant. He uses Pillsbury frozen biscuits, he said that he looked at a lot of other brands, but they were the best. He sells about 400 a day, usually with your choice of ham, bacon, smoke sausage, pan sausage, egg and cheese in any combination that you wish. Base price for a biscuit, meat, egg and egg is 1.99. He coats them with real butter as they bake so they turn out crispy toasty brown. The only problem with doing that is that they pick up a salty taste if he puts too much, but if he dose it just enough that are the best.


----------



## alblancher

Yea Dave,

It was a great help,  surprised the devil out of me how fast and easy the butter was incorporated into the dough.  As a matter of fact the biscuits I made this morning where pretty darn good.   I grew up being told not to over work the biscuit dough.   Just get the moisture incorporated and then flatten out.  Well this morning I got the dough to the point that it held together and could be moved to the floured counter top.   Instead of not working the dough this time I rolled it out, then folded in on itself by thirds lightly dusting with flour each time.   I did this maybe 5 or 6 times basically making 15 layers in the biscuit.  When I rolled them out I only passed the roller on them once in each direction, horizontal and vertical using very little pressure.

I cut them into squares with a sharp knife, moved them to a greased cookie sheet and let them rest for about 10 minutes,  then into a 450 oven.  They where much better then what I normally make but still not quite perfect.  Guess I'll have to keep trying!

Something else to think about, when grating the butter a bit of flour on the plate where the butter shaving falls will prevent some of the mess.

Fresh hot biscuits with homemade blueberry jelly,  ummmm


----------



## daveomak

Al, How about making the dough with everyting but the butter... Then grate the butter on the dough, fold, roll, grate more butter, fold, roll, grate more butter etc.... add a sprinkle of flour as needed.... until the butter is gone....   ?????  My thoughts on this.... will that work ??

Am I over thinking the making of biscuits here ????   Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have yet to NAIL IT...I use Alton Browns Grandmothers Recipe they are light and tender but too crumbly to spread anything on. I have a taste for Biscuits and Sausage Gravy and have a variation to AB's recipe I want to try, if I get it right, I will post..I love KFC Biscuits...JJ


----------



## big casino

KFC bisquits rock, b4 I found the frozen pilsbury I used to go order a dozen from KFC


----------



## sausageboy

White Lily flour only.
I use clarified cultured buttter and lard.
Buttermilk for the moisture.
Brushed with buttermilk.
Both baking powder and baking soda for maximum lift.
I fold the dough over on itself a few times to create layers.







:sausage:


----------



## desertlites

Bridgeford frozen bread also makes biscuits,(maw would use when she didnt have the time) also Rohades(sp) aren't to bad.


----------



## terry colwell

I was taught you use butter or lard, whatever you choose, that is ice cold. And I also use ice water in the mixes and knead ONLY till incorporated . I like looking thru the "old" cook books from my Grand parents and older if I can find them. Gets me back to the basic ,simple ways.


----------



## pops6927

here's a post I did several years ago:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/70592/baking-powder-biscuits


----------



## alblancher

Thems some good looking biscuits SausageBoy!

Dave,  that makes sense,  grate the butter directly into the flour, combine and then add the liquid!  Saves some mess and if you mix it a bit while grating the butter gets evenly dispersed.


----------



## alblancher

Pops those look pretty good too!  Mine never look that good!


----------



## supercenterchef

alblancher:  I feel silly even considering giving you a suggestion, considering your expertise...so take this with a grain of salt...

Your technique above looks good...something you didn't mention, but prolly know instinctively is that a big part of working the dough as little as possible is to minimize heat transfer from your hands--gloves can help, throwing the whole thing in the fridge for a few minutes can also help...

I use your frozen butter trick all the time, works like a charm--a bit off topic, try it with your favorite chocolate chip cookie recipe sometime, for a wonderful, flaky cookie...

I too am always on the hunt for the perfect buscuit recipe...share!


----------



## alblancher

SupercenterChef

Thanks for the kind words but you over estimate my abilities.  My friends here on SMF have taught me more then they can possibly realize.   I do agree that keeping everything as cold as possible is a big help!   Also make sure you use the proper amount of liquid.  I understand you want the dough to just hold together, to little liquid and the dough will not come together, to much and you get something like thick paste that will not rise.

I think Pops and Sausageboy are the two biscuit makers on the forum,  their bakeview? looks pretty darn good!


----------



## roller

Looks like Sausage Boy nailed it...his looks like my 94y/o neighbors biscuits that I might add I have eaten a million of them..


----------



## chef jimmyj

SausageBoy said:


> White Lily flour only.
> I use clarified cultured buttter and lard.
> Buttermilk for the moisture.
> Brushed with buttermilk.
> Both baking powder and baking soda for maximum lift.
> I fold the dough over on itself a few times to create layers.




These look swell! How's about a detailed Recipe?...JJ


----------



## sprky

Wish I could share the best biscuit recipe with ya all.  I can't even get it, and have kicked myself many times for not getting it, I just assumed my mom had it. That was my grandmothers she made the best biscuits I have ever eaten. The recipe died with her.


----------



## moikel

This fascinating,I went on the hunt through old Aussie cookbooks including some of my late mothers trying to see if there was some equivalent down here. What you call biscuit we would call a scone. Considered a fair test of how good a baker the little women was.

I found a few similar recipes in the Country Womens Association cook book,first published 1937.

Funny looking over moms handwritten notes ,man that women could cook. I figure these things are British in origin. Do you guys do a sweet version or is it all savoury to go with gravy sort of thing.

KFC have them here but dont call them biscuits probably to confusing . 

Do you guys do the pumpkin version or am I  wandering in some other direction?


----------



## alblancher

Moikel,

I thought what the British called a biscuit  Americans would call a cookie.  Scones are a bit smoother in shape and denser.  I don't know anything about English cooking so I am just going by what I have seen in American bakeries.

The biscuit may be a uniquely American experience.  They need to be light in texture, with an almost crisp outside, "fluffy" and almost buttery in taste.  We grew up with comedians like the Three Stooges using poorly made biscuits as hockey pucks and projectiles.

Biscuits and gravy are considered a southern dish.  White sausage gravy in the deep south and light  " red eye gravy" in pockets of Tennessee and maybe Florida.  Biscuits and butter more a western homesteader type dish.   I hope this post leads to further discussion.


----------



## pops6927

Just made chicken and biscuits the other night, had to print off my own recipe to follow it, couldn't remember it; that's the holes in my long-term memory.  I've made these a thousand times over 40 years!  Just glad I remembered I'd posted it on here; it was before my first stroke.

BTW, just posted an interesting article over on YAWYE about salt, may interest y'all!  It sure surprised me!


----------



## chef jimmyj

There are Pumpkin versions. Our Biscuits are usually saltier than they are sweet. They do have ties to the typically sweeter Scone and there are also fairly sweet versions called Short Cake Biscuits that are often topped with Fruit...It confuses us too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Here is the mix i use. Get it in NC. Its not bad for a bagged mix.


----------



## billebouy

Flour does make a difference.  Traditional Southern flours, like Martha White and While Lily are made of "soft" flour, which is relatively low in gluten.  High gluten is good for making yeast risen products such as bread, not so good when your goal is flaky, as in a biscuit or pie-dough.


----------



## alblancher

Thanks for bringing that up Billiebouy,     I knew there was a difference in flours but never made the connection to my biscuits.

So I need

soft flour

buttermilk

flaked frozen butter      4:1 flour to butter

baking powder and baking soda

salt

little bit of sugar

work butter into flour until a coarse consistency 

add buttermilk and combine  till dough holds together but isn't sticky  Do not overwork

move to a floured surface and lightly roll out

fold over in thirds several times lightly rolling out each time

cut into squares or circles

let rest 5 - 10 minutes

give them a light love tap before brushing with buttermilk or additional butter  (this hint comes from Ronny the local constable/fire chief/handyman

bake in 400 oven till lightly brown


----------



## eman

alblancher said:


> Thanks for bringing that up Billiebouy,     I knew there was a difference in flours but never made the connection to my biscuits.
> 
> So I need
> 
> soft flour
> 
> buttermilk
> 
> flaked frozen butter      4:1 flour to butter
> 
> baking powder and baking soda
> 
> salt
> 
> little bit of sugar
> 
> work butter into flour until a coarse consistency
> 
> add buttermilk and combine  till dough holds together but isn't sticky  Do not overwork
> 
> move to a floured surface and lightly roll out
> 
> fold over in thirds several times lightly rolling out each time
> 
> cut into squares or circles
> 
> let rest 5 - 10 minutes
> 
> give them a light love tap before brushing with buttermilk or additional butter  (this hint comes from Ronny the local constable/fire chief/handyman
> 
> bake in 400 oven till lightly brown


No more Mrs B's frozen biscuits at the gathering. Al gets to make them!


----------



## stovebolt

INGREDIENTS 

 2 cups self-rising flour 

 1 teaspoon sugar 

 1/4 teaspoon baking soda 

 1/2 cup shortening 

 3/4 cup buttermilk

 Note: You can use all purpose flour. If so add 1 tablespoon baking powder and 1/2 teaspoon salt. 

Preheat oven to 450° F. In large bowl, combine the flour, sugar and baking soda. Using a pastry blender or 2 knives, cut the shortening into the flour until the mixture resembles a coarse meal. Add the buttermilk and stir with a fork just until the dough pulls together. 

Place the dough on a lightly floured surface. Dip your hands in flour and bring the dough together and pat until all is 1/2-inch thick. Using a glass or biscuit cutter dipped in flour, cut into 2-1/2 inch rounds. Bring remaining dough together and continue. Place biscuits on an ungreased baking sheet. (For biscuits with soft edges, place touching. For biscuits with crispier edges, place slightly apart.) Bake for 12 minutes or until golden. 

 This is a good basic recipe. I don't keep buttermilk so I usually just make baking powder biscuits. No need for baking soda unless you have something acidic. You can sour some milk with a bit of vinegar with pretty good results, takes about 10 minutes.

 If you don't own a pastry blender, you should get one. They work great.

 Many southerners wouldn't think of baking biscuits in anything but a cast iron skillet.

 Pastry blender.







  

  Chuck


----------



## wildflower

Chef JimmyJ said:


> These look swell! How's about a detailed Recipe?...JJ




X2


----------



## sausageboy

The recipe.......

*Bodacious Buttermilk Biscuits*

1 1/2 cups White Lily flour or 1/2 and 1/2 all-purpose and cake flour
1 1/2 teaspoons double-acting baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon sugar
2 tablespoon cold lard, cut into pieces
2 tablespoon cold butter, cut into pieces
1/2 cup buttermilk or as needed.
1 tablespoon buttermilk or heavy cream for brushing.

1. Preheat the oven to 450°. In a bowl, sift the flour with the baking powder, baking soda, sugar and salt. Using your fingers, work in the lard and butter just until the mixture resembles coarse meal. Stir in the buttermilk just until moistened.

2. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured work surface and knead lightly rolling the dough over onto itself 3 or 4 times. Roll out or pat the dough 1/2 to 3/4 inch thick. Using a 2-inch sharp round cutter, stamp out biscuits as close together as possible. Transfer the biscuits to a baking sheet. Pat the dough scraps together, reroll and cut out the remaining biscuits; do not overwork the dough. Brush with buttermilk or heavy cream.

3. Bake the biscuits for 12 to 14 minutes, or until well risen and golden. Serve immediately.

*The biggest secret to biscuits that rise high is a sharp biscuit cutter dipped in cooking oil and pressed straight down and pulled straight back up.
Never us a drinking glass, cup or dull cutter and never twist the cutter, it seals the edge so the biscuits won't rise as well.*

Good luck!

:sausage:


----------



## bama bbq

The one you get on a bag of White Lily self-rising flour is hard to beat.


----------



## pit 4 brains

What a great thread about biscuits! 

I like to get up and make a fresh pile of biscuits and gravy every once in a while myself. I learned how to do it from watchin my mom while I was growing up. She left me her first cookbook with all the good notes inside. This basic recipe for baking powder biscuits doesn't make the softest or flakiest biscuits, but it makes the best gravy-holding biscuits I have ever found.

The old book..







The recipe....







This book is actually available in a small, paperback version. If you are new to cooking, this book really explains the basics of cooking techniques as well as food chemistry..


----------



## moikel

Sausageboys photo & recipe look like the winner to me ,identical almost to recipes here but called scones. Oldtimes also used one of these,to make drop scones.Solid cast iron,drop mix in.They came in a couple of sizes.IThis came to me from as salvage from a demolition job a friend was on.He figured it was something to do with cooking so he dropped it over.I heat to very hot in woodfired oven then pull it out ,blow the ash off it(low tech I  know) oil it then drop in scallops or oysters I  have dusted&/or marinated & let them cook tabletop on the retained heat.Might try a batch of "biscuits" now.Funny how pit4brains & me have the same sort of deal with Moms cookbooks on opposite sides of the world.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
unny


----------



## alblancher

Still on my quest for the perfect biscuit

I am using soft flour  White Lily self rising and shaved butter now.  The improvement is dramatic    I was going to make a comment about uneven rise but Sausage Boy already mentioned it.

I have been forming the dough into a square, folding it over in thirds and lightly re-rolling several times.  I have learned that you shouldn't over dust the flour between folding and rolling because they tend to fall apart when you cut them.  There is an experience factor involved to get just the right amount of dusting flour so they are not sticky but still hold together..

After rolling I cut the biscuits into squares and bake.  The biscuits cut from the edges end up as "lean-to" biscuits.  They are not rising evenly.  I see the advantage to using a sharp round biscuit cutter so all biscuits are cut with clean edges.   Next time I do them I'll trim all the edges before cutting with my sharp knife into baking sized squares.  Guess I'll use the trimming as dog treats.

When I get them right I'll post some pics!


----------



## moikel

alblancher said:


> Still on my quest for the perfect biscuit
> 
> I am using soft flour  White Lily self rising and shaved butter now.  The improvement is dramatic    I was going to make a comment about uneven rise but Sausage Boy already mentioned it.
> 
> I have been forming the dough into a square, folding it over in thirds and lightly re-rolling several times.  I have learned that you shouldn't over dust the flour between folding and rolling because they tend to fall apart when you cut them.  There is an experience factor involved to get just the right amount of dusting flour so they are not sticky but still hold together..
> 
> After rolling I cut the biscuits into squares and bake.  The biscuits cut from the edges end up as "lean-to" biscuits.  They are not rising evenly.  I see the advantage to using a sharp round biscuit cutter so all biscuits are cut with clean edges.   Next time I do them I'll trim all the edges before cutting with my sharp knife into baking sized squares.  Guess I'll use the trimming as dog treats.
> 
> When I get them right I'll post some pics!


With this amount of work going into it you cant be far off nailing it!


----------



## alblancher

HeHe,

I am finally at the point that they are better then just edible.  But it is a labor of love,  I think I need to keep practicing!  Still have lots of preserves sitting in the cupboard.


----------



## smokinhusker

Here's a link for KFC Biscuits

http://www.kfc.com/tips/ky_biscuits.asp


----------



## alblancher

Not quite perfect yet but a vast improvement over when I started!!

Ready to go in the oven,  The trimmings are going to be dog treats




















With some of the Canadian Bacon I smoked yesterday and fig preserves


----------



## bama bbq

They look close enough to perfect to me!


----------



## bassman

This is the one I make almost every time.  I don't like the dry, crumbly biscuits that I used to make, so I came up with a recipe that holds together.

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>  </w:Compatibility>  <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:10.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";}</style><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapedefaults v:ext="edit" spidmax="1026"/></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapelayout v:ext="edit">  <o:idmap v:ext="edit" data="1"/> </o:shapelayout></xml><![endif]


*Buttermilk Biscuits*

2 Cups flour
1 tsp salt

1/2 tablespoon instant yeast
4 tsp baking powder
½ Cup butter
1 beaten egg
1 Cup buttermilk (approximately)


Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Mix together flour, salt and baking powder. Cut in butter with pastry blender. Add egg and buttermilk (you can add a little buttermilk if the dough seems too dry. Turn out on floured board and knead several times until flour is worked in to make a fairly soft dough. Pat out to about ¾ inch thick and cut into 3 to 3 ½ inch biscuits.   I let these set covered with a dishtowel for about 30 minutes. Bake for approximately 20 minutes (checking after 15 minutes) and the tops are golden brown.

PS: You may add 1 cup grated cheddar cheese at final mixing stage.


----------



## big casino

those look great Al!

wish I had some of those and some sawmill sausage gravy for on them


----------



## daveomak

Al, morning... you have 1 lucky dog.....   Dave


----------



## moikel

Looks like you got that one perfect.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Try these....they're excellent.....

Shirley Corriher’s Touch of Grace Biscuits





http://worththewhisk.com/2010/04/26/shirley-corrihers-touch-of-grace-biscuits/

http://www.food52.com/blog/2819_shirley_corrihers_touchofgrace_biscuits


~Martin


----------



## mjstewart

My all time Favorite

_1__½_ _cups all-purpose flour _

_½_ _cups cake flour_
_4 teaspoons baking powder _

_1/4 teaspoon baking soda 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
2 tablespoons butter 
2 tablespoons shortening 
1 cup buttermilk, chilled _

_Preheat oven to 450__°F._

In a large mixing bowl, sift flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt. Using your fingertips, rub butter and shortening into dry ingredients until mixture looks like crumbs. (The faster the better, you don't want the fats to melt.) Make a well in the center and pour in the chilled buttermilk. Stir just until the dough comes together. The dough will be very sticky.

Turn dough onto floured surface, dust top with flour and gently fold dough over on itself 5 or 6 times. Press into a 1-inch thick round. Cut out biscuits with a 2-inch cutter, being sure to push straight down through the dough. Place biscuits on baking sheet so that they just touch. Reform scrap dough, working it as little as possible and continue cutting. (Biscuits from the second pass will not be quite as light as those from the first, but hey, that's life.)

Bake until biscuits are tall and light gold on top, 15 to 20 minutes


----------



## artisanbeard

I do mine with White Lily flour, lard, buttermilk, and also with baking soda and powder. I found that a good aluminum pan is key to perfect biscuits...the dark pans tend to brown too quickly, and the insulated pans don't brown them enough. Don't work the biscuits too much and keep everything cold when mixing. I get pretty good results consistently.


----------



## bdbob83

Just made some gravy this morning but I as well used the frozen biscuits after the reading of these posts I have a new quest for myself  ..lots of good info.. and a lot of good looking biscuits 
I know this is a old thread but keep it up guys


----------



## bluewhisper

In my 1960 Dictionary of American Slang, "biscuit shooter" = waitress.


----------



## noboundaries

We get in the biscuit mood every once is a while.  This is our favorite recipe using a KitchenAid stand mixer.  I found the recipe online and put it in my cookbook software.

*Southern Buttermilk Biscuits in a KitchenAid Mixer - Double Recipe*

Ray's Comments:  AWESOME BISCUITS!!!!!!  Best we've ever made at home!  I can't remember eating biscuits this good anywhere else either and I used to live in the South.  This is an EASY recipe!

*Ingredients*
4 cups unbleached all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting the board.
1/2 tsp baking soda
2 Tbs baking powder (use one without aluminum)
2 tsp kosher salt
12 Tbs unsalted butter, very cold
2 cups buttermilk (we used 2% buttermilk)

*Directions*

1. Preheat your oven to 450°F.

2. Combine the dry ingredients in the bowl of the mixer, using the wire whip attachment.

3. Cut the butter into chunks and cut into the flour using the wire whip attachment until the flour resembles course meal.

4. Change to the flat beater attachment and add the buttermilk and mix JUST until combined.  If it appears on the dry side, add a bit more buttermilk. It should be slightly sticky.  The bottom of the bowl may not get mixed but that isn't a problem.

5. Turn the dough out onto a floured board, cleaning the dough off the flat beater.

6. Fold the dough no more than 5 times to mix in any remaining dry ingredients, then gently press the dough down to a 3/4" thick.

7. Use a round cutter to cut into rounds.

8. Gently knead the scraps together, press to 3/4" thick and make a few more.

9. Place the biscuits on a cookie sheet- if you like soft sides, put them touching each other.  If you like"crusty" sides, put them about 1 inch apart- these will not rise as high as the biscuits put close together.

10. Bake for about 10-12 minutes until the biscuits are a light golden brown on top and bottom.  Do not overbake.

11. Note: The key to real biscuits is not in the ingredients, but in the handling of the dough.  The dough must be handled as little as possible or you will have tough biscuits. We have made the biscuits with a food processor and with the KitchenAid mixer.  They were equally delicious; soft and tender center with a crispy bottom and top.

12. You also must pat the dough out with your hands, lightly.  Rolling with a rolling pin is a guaranteed way to overstimulate the gluten, resulting in a tougher biscuit.


----------



## rotweiler2

DaveOmak said:


> Al, How about making the dough with everyting but the butter... Then grate the butter on the dough, fold, roll, grate more butter, fold, roll, grate more butter etc.... add a sprinkle of flour as needed.... until the butter is gone....   ?????  My thoughts on this.... will that work ??
> 
> Am I over thinking the making of biscuits here ????   Dave


Dave, I think you are on to something here.  Puff pastry is made that way, just there you have to be REALLY exact so it rises equally.

Al, how about it? Will you be the tester of this idea? Or post your recipe and I may try it out :-)

Cheers,
Lars


----------



## alblancher

This is an older thread but I'll take a stab at answering the last post because I do love biscuits!!  Biscuit dough is basically self rising flour, butter or fat and a bit of water or milk   If you don't add the butter when first forming the dough there won't be enough "stickyness"  to hold the dough together.  It will be difficult to roll out.   A lot of the moisture needed for the dough to rise comes from the butter as it melts in the oven.  If you use all your butter to layer the dough I'm not sure what kind of rise you will get on the biscuits.

I'm sure the commercial guys make canned biscuits like they make puff pastry, laying very thin sheets on top of one another with a butter or fat layer between them but to do that at home sounds like a lot of work.  I notice that most chain store biscuits (Popeyes, Churches) and  Pillsbury type canned biscuits have a lot of fat in them and are greasy to the touch.  In my opinion good homemade biscuits shouldn't be greasy.


----------



## foamheart

If you can write down a recipe, can't be perfect biscuits!













024.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Apr 15, 2014






3C Flour (Every Mom, although any flour can be made into biscuits, has that one favorite)!

salt

Baking powder (To rise)

Baking soda (to stabilize)

Little bacon grease or butter

Buttermilk.


----------



## eman

Mrs B's


----------



## dandl93

Foamheart said:


> If you can write down a recipe, can't be perfect biscuits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 024.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ foamheart
> __ Apr 15, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3C Flour (Every Mom, although any flour can be made into biscuits, has that one favorite)!
> 
> salt
> 
> Baking powder (To rise)
> 
> Baking soda (to stabilize)
> 
> Little bacon grease or butter
> 
> Buttermilk.


Foam them are the type of biscuits I was raised on.Mom and Grandma both had their flour bowls strictly for making biscuits.I never seen either one measure any thing.Made a small scooped area in the middle of the flour add the other ingrediants and pulled the flour into the mix till it was correct.They could make 10 or 12 batches in that bowl before adding more flour.

Sorry to ramble remembering the good times with these biscuits

Dan


----------



## foamheart

My Dad made the biscuits, I asked Mom one time why she hadn't learned since it wasn't hard. She said if your Dad can make such good biscuits, I don't need to.  He always did the biscuits, course breakfast was always his meal anyway. Thanksgiving for the stuffing, Pop's biscuits. Mom made the cornbread!

I bet your Mom/Grandma put the bacon grease in the heated biscuit pan, then you drop in a biscuit and flip it over so some of the grease is on top?


----------



## dandl93

Foamheart said:


> My Dad made the biscuits, I asked Mom one time why she hadn't learned since it wasn't hard. She said if your Dad can make such good biscuits, I don't need to.  He always did the biscuits, course breakfast was always his meal anyway. Thanksgiving for the stuffing, Pop's biscuits. Mom made the cornbread!
> 
> I bet your Mom/Grandma put the bacon grease in the heated biscuit pan, then you drop in a biscuit and flip it over so some of the grease is on top?


Black iron skillet with bacon grease or lard in the bottom of the pan never seen them flip them.The few times my Dad ever cooked supper it was fried eggs and bacon or popcorn sometimes both so we couldnt tell mom when she got home we was hungry.hahahaha

Dan


----------



## fendrbluz

I used to visit my grandmother in East Tenn when I was a kid and my grand mother would make biscuts every morning along with country ham and home made freezer jam She would use yeast in hers and she would alaways make a giant one for me :). Sure wish I would have paid more attention no recipes just stired up some good memories :).


----------



## bonedigger

I've been making biscuits for a long time too my friend. I've tried biscuits and biscuit recipes from countless sources. This one is not too bad, the comment about grated frozen butter reminded me of it. may be you can give it a try. I've been looking for a real good recipe for smoked sausage. I really like eckrich  sausage I would be truly blessed to find a copycat recipe of the Eckrich smoked sausage. Good luck on your biscuits, I hope this helps.

*Baking Powder Biscuits *

*[if !supportEmptyParas]  [endif]*

4 cups all purpose flour

2 Tablespoons   baking powder

1/2 teaspoon   baking soda

1/2 teaspoon salt

2 teaspoons sugar

1/2 cup shortening

1/2 stick of frozen butter

1 1/2 cups milk (sour milk or buttermilk if you have it)

[if !supportEmptyParas]  [endif]

Mix together in a large bowel the first 5 ingredients.

Cut in the shortening with a pastry cutter till it resembles coarse meal.

Grate the frozen butter and incorporate into your mixture.

Make a “well” in the center of the flour mixture and add about 1/2 of the milk. Work some of the dry ingredients into the milk until you have a nice dough. Take that portion of dough from the bowel and set aside. Repeat until all the milk and all the dry ingredients are incorporated into the dough.

Take care not to overwork or over knead the dough. This will result in tougher, heavier product.

Roll out on countertop to about 1/2” thick and cut into biscuits, ( I often use a drinking glass for this purpose).

Place on *well greased *cookie sheets and bake in a preheated 450º oven for about 12 to 15 minutes or until tops begin to turn golden brown and bottoms are browned.        

[if !supportEmptyParas]  [endif]

[if !supportEmptyParas]  [endif]

*Enjoy!*

[if !supportEmptyParas]  [endif]


----------



## jmgreen

Having lived in West TN, North Miss. and East TN. I am no stranger to biscuits. We even have a biscuit fest in Knoxville every year. My brother and I are in constant battle over who makes the best biscuits. I had an Uncle who made the best ones I've ever had and they did not rise as much as some. I've made biscuits right next to him and copied each move, yet mine still did not come out as good as his. Mine are pretty damn good. Despite all that, I don't think it's possible to make the "perfect" Biscuit, just really good ones. Too many variables including people's taste. All those above look great. My family would give me soooo much grief if I ever served store-bought biscuits.


----------



## fendrbluz

Had a uncle that would never measure nothing but he made some great catfish and biscuts but the best was when I would visit my grandmother in east Tenn. Every morning lots biscuts and she always made me a big giant one for me :)  with homemade jams and country cured ham with gravy that was about as close to heaven as you can get. What great memories.


----------



## foamheart

Fendrbluz said:


> Had a uncle that would never measure nothing but he made some great catfish and biscuts but the best was when I would visit my grandmother in east Tenn. Every morning lots biscuts and she always made me a big giant one for me :)  with homemade jams and country cured ham with gravy that was about as close to heaven as you can get. What great memories.










  Biscuits made with love!


----------



## thmoker

If you ever find yourself in the NW Atlanta area, look up Martin's Restaurants. They make the best fast food biscuits that I've tasted. The large chicken filet biscuit is amazing.


----------



## pilch

Being an Aussie I do not understand the term Biscuit.

Can someone post a recipe for these as they appear to be similar to something we call a Scone.


----------



## daveomak

Pilch said:


> Being an Aussie I do not understand the term Biscuit.
> Can someone post a recipe for these as they appear to be similar to something we call a Scone.




Pilch, morning.... there are recipes posted all through the thread...   Dave


----------



## noboundaries

Pilch said:


> Being an Aussie I do not understand the term Biscuit.
> 
> Can someone post a recipe for these as they appear to be similar to something we call a Scone.


I looked up Aussie Scone recipes/pictures and basically it looks very similar to what we Americans call biscuits.  Of course what the British call biscuits we call cookies.  And to confuse things even more, what we American's call scones is more like a cakey biscuit because it includes more sugar and adds eggs.


----------



## foamheart

Question :: Who makes the "perfect biscuit"?

Answer :: Whomever made the one currently in my hand!


----------



## chilefarmer

I have made and eaten many biscuits in my life. They were all good (well pretty good). Now that we just cook for the two of us I use frozen biscuits. The brand that is the best and as good of biscuits I have eaten is Mary B's I think made in Florida. I like the Jumbo best. Frozen loose in the bag, just bake what you need. They also make dumplings old fashion kind, thin strips. CF


----------



## chef jimmyj

My Cheffie Daughter Amanda, kitchen manager at a chain called Noodles and Company, had Thanksgiving off and requested Biscuits and Sausage Gravy for breakfast. In the past I made Alton Browns recipe and although I thought they were good, the family was not crazy about them. They thought they were too crumbly and a bit dry. Needless to say I didn't get frequent requests for biscuits. I decided to revisit this thread looking for something easy. I decided to combine a few techniques with Ray, Noboundries, recipe and some of my own tweaks. My long time goal was a biscuit that was light and tender yet firm enough to handle gravy or assorted spreads including sandwich fillings without being crumbly and falling apart....

*I NAILED IT!!! *Sorry No Pics, I was not expecting THIS good...

*Southern Sandwich Biscuits in a KitchenAid Mixer*

*Ingredients*
4 1/2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting the board.
1/2 tsp baking soda
2 Tbs baking powder (use one without aluminum)
2 tsp kosher salt
12 Tbs unsalted butter, 3 Half sticks, Frozen Solid!
1 3/4 cups Buttermilk, very cold.

1/2 cup Sour Cream.

2 Tbs Sugar

*Directions*

1. Preheat your oven to 450°F.

2. Combine the dry ingredients in the bowl of the mixer, stir together with your fingers.

3. Course grate the frozen butter into the flour in three installments, or 1/2 stick at a time, tossing together with your fingers after each installment.

4. Install the flat Paddle attachment. Add the buttermilk and sour cream then mix on lowest speed for about 15 seconds. Scrape the bowl, getting the dry stuff on the bottom and beat on second speed for 15 seconds more.

5. Turn the dough out onto a floured board, cleaning the dough off the paddle. Flour the top of the dough well and pat out to a 1" thick rectangle.

6. Fold the dough in thirds, like a letter, turning 90° and patting out to 1" thick. Repeat 3 times. Gently press the dough down to a 1" thick rectangle for the last time..

7. Use a round cutter, frequently dipped in flour, to cut into 3" rounds pulling the scraps to the side.

8. Important! STACK the scraps and press them together. Fold and press again 1-2 times until fairly uniform. Press out to 1" thick and cut additional biscuits, repeating this step until you get 12 biscuits.

9. Place the biscuits on a lightly greased cookie sheet- if you like soft sides, put them touching each other.  If you like "crusty" sides, put them about 1 inch apart- these will not rise as high as the biscuits put close together.

10. Bake for about 13 to 15 minutes until the biscuits are a light golden brown on top and bottom.  Do not over bake.

Thanks Ray for the starting recipe and the rest of you guys for posting your Tricks!...JJ


----------



## fendrbluz

Wow thanks sounds great is it possible to use this recipe if you don't have a kitchen made mixer


----------



## chef jimmyj

Fendrbluz said:


> Wow thanks sounds great is it possible to use this recipe if you don't have a kitchen made mixer


Sure, just mix it vigorously with a spoon for 10-15 strokes, scrape the bowl to get the ingredients that may be on the bottom, then mix again, 10-15 times. Turn out and proceed with the make up...JJ


----------



## noboundaries

Chef JimmyJ said:


> My Cheffie Daughter Amanda, kitchen manager at a chain called Noodles and Company, had Thanksgiving off and requested Biscuits and Sausage Gravy for breakfast. In the past I made Alton Browns recipe and although I thought they were good, the family was not crazy about them. They thought they were too crumbly and a bit dry. Needless to say I didn't get frequent requests for biscuits. I decided to revisit this thread looking for something easy. I decided to combine a few techniques with Ray, Noboundries, recipe and some of my own tweaks. My long time goal was a biscuit that was light and tender yet firm enough to handle gravy or assorted spreads including sandwich fillings without being crumbly and falling apart....
> 
> *I NAILED IT!!! *Sorry No Pics, I was not expecting THIS good...
> 
> *Southern Sandwich Biscuits in a KitchenAid Mixer*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 4 1/2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting the board.
> 1/2 tsp baking soda
> 2 Tbs baking powder (use one without aluminum)
> 2 tsp kosher salt
> 12 Tbs unsalted butter, 3 Half sticks, Frozen Solid!
> 1 3/4 cups Buttermilk, very cold.
> 
> 1/2 cup Sour Cream.
> 
> 2 Tbs Sugar
> 
> *Directions*
> 
> 1. Preheat your oven to 450°F.
> 
> 2. Combine the dry ingredients in the bowl of the mixer, stir together with your fingers.
> 
> 3. Course grate the frozen butter into the flour in three installments, or 1/2 stick at a time, tossing together with your fingers after each installment.
> 
> 4. Install the flat Paddle attachment. Add the buttermilk and sour cream then mix on lowest speed for about 15 seconds. Scrape the bowl, getting the dry stuff on the bottom and beat on second speed for 15 seconds more.
> 
> 5. Turn the dough out onto a floured board, cleaning the dough off the paddle. Flour the top of the dough well and pat out to a 1" thick rectangle.
> 
> 6. Fold the dough in thirds, like a letter, turning 90° and patting out to 1" thick. Repeat 3 times. Gently press the dough down to a 1" thick rectangle for the last time..
> 
> 7. Use a round cutter, frequently dipped in flour, to cut into 3" rounds pulling the scraps to the side.
> 
> 8. Important! STACK the scraps and press them together. Fold and press again 1-2 times until fairly uniform. Press out to 1" thick and cut additional biscuits, repeating this step until you get 12 biscuits.
> 
> 9. Place the biscuits on a lightly greased cookie sheet- if you like soft sides, put them touching each other.  If you like "crusty" sides, put them about 1 inch apart- these will not rise as high as the biscuits put close together.
> 
> 10. Bake for about 13 to 15 minutes until the biscuits are a light golden brown on top and bottom.  Do not over bake.
> 
> Thanks Ray for the starting recipe and the rest of you guys for posting your Tricks!...JJ


Chef JimmyJ, I like your tweaks!  Thanks for the compliment and for the additions!  Just might have to try them this Saturday.


----------



## inkjunkie

Chef JimmyJ said:


> My Cheffie Daughter Amanda, kitchen manager at a chain called Noodles and Company, had Thanksgiving off and requested Biscuits and Sausage Gravy for breakfast. In the past I made Alton Browns recipe and although I thought they were good, the family was not crazy about them. They thought they were too crumbly and a bit dry. Needless to say I didn't get frequent requests for biscuits. I decided to revisit this thread looking for something easy. I decided to combine a few techniques with Ray, Noboundries, recipe and some of my own tweaks. My long time goal was a biscuit that was light and tender yet firm enough to handle gravy or assorted spreads including sandwich fillings without being crumbly and falling apart....
> 
> *I NAILED IT!!! *Sorry No Pics, I was not expecting THIS good...
> 
> 
> *Southern Sandwich Biscuits in a KitchenAid Mixer*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> 
> 4 1/2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting the board.
> 
> 1/2 tsp baking soda
> 
> 2 Tbs baking powder (use one without aluminum)
> 
> 2 tsp kosher salt
> 
> 12 Tbs unsalted butter, 3 Half sticks, Frozen Solid!
> 
> 1 3/4 cups Buttermilk, very cold.
> 1/2 cup Sour Cream.
> 2 Tbs Sugar
> 
> *Directions*
> 1. Preheat your oven to 450°F.
> 2. Combine the dry ingredients in the bowl of the mixer, stir together with your fingers.
> 3. Course grate the frozen butter into the flour in three installments, or 1/2 stick at a time, tossing together with your fingers after each installment.
> 4. Install the flat Paddle attachment. Add the buttermilk and sour cream then mix on lowest speed for about 15 seconds. Scrape the bowl, getting the dry stuff on the bottom and beat on second speed for 15 seconds more.
> 5. Turn the dough out onto a floured board, cleaning the dough off the paddle. Flour the top of the dough well and pat out to a 1" thick rectangle.
> 6. Fold the dough in thirds, like a letter, turning 90° and patting out to 1" thick. Repeat 3 times. Gently press the dough down to a 1" thick rectangle for the last time..
> 7. Use a round cutter, frequently dipped in flour, to cut into 3" rounds pulling the scraps to the side.
> 8. Important! STACK the scraps and press them together. Fold and press again 1-2 times until fairly uniform. Press out to 1" thick and cut additional biscuits, repeating this step until you get 12 biscuits.
> 9. Place the biscuits on a lightly greased cookie sheet- if you like soft sides, put them touching each other.  If you like "crusty" sides, put them about 1 inch apart- these will not rise as high as the biscuits put close together.
> 10. Bake for about 13 to 15 minutes until the biscuits are a light golden brown on top and bottom.  Do not over bake.
> 
> Thanks Ray for the starting recipe and the rest of you guys for posting your Tricks!...JJ


If the Boss wasn't baking cookies and then some biscuits for our 4 legged friends we would be trying these...thanks Chef JJ


----------

